# Various Thrower Beamshot Comparison



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

Now that the snow finally melted down to leave muddy earth, I decided to group together an odd collection of lights and do a Beamshot comparison of them.

5 second exposure
800 ISO
No Flash

The Lineup:






From left to right: 
Solarforce L2, 1x 18650 configuration
Solarforce Skyline II, 2x CR123 configuration
Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon, 2x 18500 configuration
Jetbeam M1X Military, 2x 18500 configuration
Maglite LED (stock), 3x "C" configuration
Solarforce L1200, 3x 18650 configuration
Stanley HID Spotlight, High setting, Internal Battery configuration

Control Shot:





Solarforce L2:





Solarforce Skyline:





Ultrafire WF-500:





Jetbeam M1X Military:





Maglite LED (Stock):





Solarforce L1200:





Stanley HID Spotlight:





The Transformer is around 220 feet away from where the tripod was sitting, with the lights being held the same distance as the camera's lens.


----------



## lisantica (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting your results.
I was eager to see the M1X results as I have and adore that flashlight.
I thought your Ultrafire WF-500 light did well. It looks like it was hitting it's stride right at that distance. The M1X was able to throw a bit further by the looks of it.
I'm not even sure if I'm interpreting your results correctly, but I figured that since the M1X was still quite hot on that telephone pole that it could go further.
Please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just starting to learn about these lights.

Lisa


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have this set of photos as well, with a different background with less ambient light, similar photo settings, but with the addition of two "relics" to give a blast from the past almost. The target is a clump of snow about 60-70 feet away.

ISO 800
No Flash
8 Second Exposure

The group from left to right:
Coleman MAX LED, 3 "AAA" configuration
Rayovac 3W High Beam, 2 "AA" configuration
Solarforce L2, 1x 18650 configuration
Solarforce Skyline II, 2x CR123 configuration
Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon, 2x 18500 configuration
Jetbeam M1X Military, 2x 18500 configuration
Maglite LED (stock), 3x "C" configuration
Solarforce L1200, 3x 18650 configuration
Stanley HID Spotlight, High setting, Internal Battery configuration

Lineup: 





Control Shot:





Coleman MAX:





Rayovac High Beam:





Solarforce L2:





Solarforce Skyline II:





Ultrafire WF-500:





Jetbeam M1X Military:





Maglite LED (Stock):





Solarforce L1200:





Stanley HID Spotlight:






Notice the difference in intensity from the 5-second exposure and the 8-second exposure, as each second gathers more and more light into the picture for a neat effect!


----------



## Dioni (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow.. very nice beamshots! Thanks dude!


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Thanks for posting your results.
> I was eager to see the M1X results as I have and adore that flashlight.
> I thought your Ultrafire WF-500 light did well. It looks like it was hitting it's stride right at that distance. The M1X was able to throw a bit further by the looks of it.
> I'm not even sure if I'm interpreting your results correctly, but I figured that since the M1X was still quite hot on that telephone pole that it could go further.
> ...




No, you were right *Lisa*, the M1X can "boldly go where no light has been before" in terms of throwing power, yet it has a small and minute "donut hole" in the hotspot, but it's so small its unnoticeable almost. I've had it almost 3 days now and it's already passed most of my other throwers in terms of favoritism, let alone power, lol. I was surprised when I first got it simply because it can put up a good fight against HID.


----------



## lisantica (Feb 20, 2010)

Now on that second set, the Solarforce L2 seems to be the perfect light for optimal results at that distance.
Lots of work went into this project, thanks so much for sharing!

Lisa


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Now on that second set, the Solarforce L2 seems to be the perfect light for optimal results at that distance.
> Lots of work went into this project, thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> Lisa



I agree too, the L2 is my staple EDC light for that reason, it's not really considered to be that great a thrower, but it always seems to have just the right amount of light that you would need.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome beamshots! :thumbsup:


----------



## Light11 (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice beamshots :thumbsup:.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 22, 2010)

any pic of the Skyline-II running on 18650?


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dioni said:


> any pic of the Skyline-II running on 18650?



Not really had a chance to try the 18650 configuration yet. I've only had the skyline a few days. I'll try to get some shots of it in a couple weeks when I go home again though.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2010)

Great beamshots! Is this sort of a "post your own throwers" thread or were you just showing us your own?

Thanks for the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 23, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Great beamshots! Is this sort of a "post your own throwers" thread or were you just showing us your own?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! :thumbsup:


 
Feel free to post if you feel like it! I guess this has no direction other than a comparison amongst some of my favorite throwers, but post away I guess!


----------



## brebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

I still think I like the one that can go strobe.


----------



## Custom (May 7, 2010)

thanks Andy, hard to tell from the pics so i figured i'd ask.. which would you say is brighter between the M1X and L1200?

any chance on shots from further out?


----------



## kj2 (May 29, 2010)

The; Solarforce L1200 and the Jetbeam M1X Military are the best in my opinion. I like the Jetbeam the most. Has 1 battery less, is smaller and gives roughly the same beam. Nice comparison. helps a lot if you need to choose.
And I must say, the mag is very bad!


----------



## Walterk (Jun 7, 2010)

Great beamshots, thx


----------



## harro (Jun 15, 2010)

Great beamshots. Gives so much more perspective than the ubiquitous white wall. Another thrower that would go well with them is the Dereelight CL1HV4 with aspheric lense. I'll post a photo when i figure how to get it from the camera to the computer!! ( Torch lover, computer moron. )


----------



## andyw513 (Jun 18, 2010)

Custom said:


> thanks Andy, hard to tell from the pics so i figured i'd ask.. which would you say is brighter between the M1X and L1200?
> 
> any chance on shots from further out?




I'll try to get the shots from further out in the near future, it's hard to stay up to take them because of my work schedule. But as far as which one of these monsters are brighter, I really can't tell. The M1X has a whiter beam, by far, but the L1200 seems to carry a bit farther and wider due to that oval-shaped beam it seems to have. 

All in all, it's hard for me to give you a definite answer because one is LED and another is xenon. All I know is that the M1X doesn't burn your hand like the L1200 does when you hold your palm over the beam, lol.


----------



## jerryshu88 (Apr 9, 2011)

i've been seing this beamshot for 2 days and i like it so much, add a lumintop td15x for an update, thanks.


----------



## lyklyk616 (Apr 12, 2011)

The SureFire M3LT is my favorite extended range flashlight although it got it's *** kicked by Polarion !


----------

